# Fehler bei der Installation von WinCC 6.0 SP3



## Anonymous (5 April 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

Habe folgendes Problem bei der Installation auf einem Windows XP Sp1 Notebook von WinCC 6.0 SP3. 
Und zwar lässt sich der OPC Server nicht installieren.
Siemens Typische Fehlermeldung: Der OPC Server konnte nicht installiert werden  
Lösungs Versuch 1: Anstatt von CD, von Netzlaufwerk installiert.
kein Erfolg
Lösungs Versuch 2: Direkt vom der Platte des Notebook installiert.
kein Erfolg
CD ist eigentlich in Ordnung, da es bei einem anderen Notebook des gleichen Typs funktioniert.

Fehlermeldungen unter dem Ereignisprotokoll von WinXP sind nicht vorhanden alles tiefblau. 

Hat jemand noch nen paar Anregungen, ausser Siemens Hotline?

MfG Cosi


----------



## Cosi (6 April 2005)

So langsam bekomme ich das kotzen. Die Installation hat, nachdem ich den SQL-Server neu installiert habe ohne eine Fehlermeldung funktioniert.
Jetzt gibt er mir aber beim anlegen oder öffen eines Projektes die Fehlermeldung HResult Error 0X80080005 starten des Servers fehlgeschlagen raus.
Des weiteren hat WinCC mir die lokalen Adminrechte überschrieben und zwar steht dort nicht mehr  Username:Administrator sondern 
Username: Simatic/HMi. Das kann doch wohl nicht angehen. Bei fast jeder installation von Siemens Produkten tretten irgendwelche schweren Fehler auf. Z.B bei der letzten installation von Step 7 SP2 hat mir Step 7 die Umgebungsvariablen im System zerschossen. Auf "DOS" Ebene klappte nicht ein Befehl mehr ( z.B Ping, Ipconfig, tracert usw. )
Das konnte ich zwar beheben, indem ich manuell die Pfade geändert habe, aber wer gibt Siemens das Recht, so schwerwiegende Änderungen im System vorzunehmen? 
Leider gibt es für uns keine Alternative und ich werde mich wohl weiter damit rumärgern müssen
MfG Cosi


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2005)

Du hast Recht, aus leidvoller Erfahrung empfehle ich dir TrueImage. Damit mache ich vor jeder größeren Installation ein komplettes Backup.

Vieleicht schreibst du für Alle eine Reparaturanleitung für die Umgebugsvariablen !!! Daß meine auch zerschossen  :twisted:  sind hat mir erst dein Beitrag gezeigt.


----------



## Anonymous (6 April 2005)

Geh mal unter "start"--->"ausführen" und gib dort "cmd" ein. Danach in der DOS-Shell "set" eingeben und schauen ob der Eintrag "Path=C:\Winnt\system32 ( klartext ) oder der Eintrag 
"%SystemRoot%\system32" vorhanden ist
Wenn nicht, dann kannste die am besten unter "Eigenschaften" vom Arbeitsplatz---"Erweitert"---->"Umgebungsvariablen" unter der SystemVariable "Path" hinzufügen.
Makiere dir aber vorher den alten Pfad und kopiere ihn in eine Text Datei.
Sicher ist Sicher

Zu meinem Problem,
Könnte die Fehlermeldung 0X80080005 beheben. Es lag am DCOM-Dienst, der durch unseren Hauptadmin deaktiviert wurde, wegen diversen Sicherheitsproblemen mit diesem Dienst.
Nachdem ich ihn wieder aktiviert hatte, kam ich einen Schritt weiter und er fragte mich schon, ob ich den Server lokal starten will. Angeklickt und nun kommt die nächste Fehlermeldung
HResult Error 0X8004610a: (null)
Dafür ne Lösung zu finden wird schwieriger.


----------



## Ralle (6 April 2005)

Komisch, der Eintrag war vorhanden, aber erst nachdem ich die Umgebungsvariable 1 Mal editiert und wieder gespeichert  hatte, ging das Ping wieder ?????  :shock:


----------



## Bender25 (7 April 2005)

aaaahhhhrg

Hab heute 6.0Sp3 bekommen und Installiert. Wärend der Installation sind 3 Fehlermeldungen gekommen dich ich jedoch nicht aufgeschrieben hab.

Kann man Alarmlogging nicht mehr starten, weil sich dann WinCC aufhängt. Hat einer schon das Problem gehabt?


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (7 April 2005)

@Bender25

im Projektverzeichniss befindet sich eine Datei mit der Endung .DCF. Diese Datei bei geschlossenem Projekt löschen, und dann das Projekt öffnen. Die Datei wird neu angelegt und der Fehler müsste weg sein.


----------



## Anonymous (8 April 2005)

Ich komme auch nicht weiter: (
Bei jedem Rechner in unserer Domaine die Windows XP SP1 als Betriebsystem haben, lässt sich WinCC 6.0 SP3 nicht starten. Bzw es kommen diverse Fehlermeldungen. 
Dieser ganze Siemens-( Entschuldigung ) Scheiss, kostet mich mehr Mühe und Zeit als das ganze Firmennetzwerk zusammen.
Der Support ist auch grosse Klasse. Es wurde mir geraten die Rechner aus der Domäne zu nehmen und erst danach WinCC zu installieren. Samma ticken die noch ganz sauber?


----------



## Cosi (8 April 2005)

Man ich vergesse aber auch immer wieder mich einzulogen 
Jetzt stehts auf automatisch.
Noch was vergessen. Die Fehlermeldungen die auftretten sind alle HResult Fehler und sobald man einen beheben kann und einen Schritt weiter kommt, meldet WinCC den nächsten Fehler. 2 Fehler lagen bissher an Sicherheitseinstellungen die ich im Betriebsystem vorgenommen habe. 
Aber es kann doch nicht angehen, das ich meine System erst "unsicher" machen muss, nur damit dieses Programm vernünftig läuft?
Alle anderen Programme von uns haben damit ja auch keine Probleme.
Vieleicht gibt Siemens ja mal ne Systemkonfigurations-Dokumentation raus, mit allen Diensten und Einstellungen die man nicht deaktivieren oder ändern darf.


----------



## KaffeeSaufenderKamin (8 April 2005)

@cosi

hast du die Fehlermeldungen beim installieren oder nach der installation beim öffnen eines Projektes ???


----------



## Cosi (11 April 2005)

Alles nach der Installation, beim öffnen oder auch erstellen eines Projektes. Ich habe aber aufgegeben und werde die Rechner heute wieder auf Win2000 bringen. Mir fehlt einfach die Zeit um mich damit weiterhin zu beschäfftigen.


----------



## Anonymous (11 April 2005)

WinCC 6.0 SP3 läuft nicht richtig, wenn eine Firewall aktiv ist. Bei XP muss auch SP2 installiert sein.


----------



## Cosi (11 April 2005)

Firewall ist klar, aber das SP2 installiert sein muss glaube ich nicht.
Wäre ja auch totaler Blödsinn, weil was ist wenn man zusätzlich zu WinCC auch noch Step7 5.3 installieren möchte? Step 7 ist ja nur für SP1 freigegeben.


----------

